# Smoking and Fertility



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Smoking and Fertility*

Today, tobacco is most commonly used in the form of cigarettes. Tobacco is used by so many people because it contains a powerful drug as nicotine. Nicotine is not only addictive, but gives smokers a satisfying feeling. Although one may enjoy the pleasurable experience, short term damage can be devastating.

*Short Term Effects of Smoking*

When you start smoking, there are immediate negative health effects. Blood pressure and heart rate will increase. The heart is working much harder than normal. As well, blood flow to the body's limbs, such as the hands and feet, are decreased and there is short-term stimulation to the brain and nervous system.

Other short term affects include: bad breath, yellow stained teeth and fingers, an aggravating cough, diminished taste and smell, and visible effects on the skin that makes smokers look older. As well, smokers will see a decreased immune system resulting in increased susceptibility to such conditions as colds and the flu. There will also be longer recovery times. A reduction in appetite has been identified by some smokers, but it is not an effective weight control method. Researchers note that when people claim they put on weight after quitting, it the result of an improved appetite as well as the need to keep their mouths busy to replace the need for a cigarette. Because of the health problems associated with smoking, weight should be managed by a healthy diet not smoking.

*Smoking and Fertility *

The health damages of smoking run much deeper than just lung disease. It also affects the heart, blood vessels and even impacts fertility. The risks can be found in both men and women. Men who smoke have exhibited abnormalities in sperm production. Both sperm quality and quantity are affected by cigarette smoking. These defects result in higher rates of infertility. In males smoking can damage the sperm, making them fruitless for fertilization. In women, smoking can damage the ovaries, cause miscarriages, and increase the risk of cervical cancer. Cervical cancer can affect fertility indirectly. According to a report published in the British Medical Journal, "women who smoke reduce their probability of conception by 40% month after month. This report also highlights the effect smoking has on male impotence. Approximately 120,000 men aged 30 to 50 are impotent due to smoking."

Dr Michael Zitzmann, with the aid of his team from the Institute of Reproductive Medicine in Münster, Germany, told the European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology annual conference in Vienna that smoking altered the DNA of sperm and he believed this hampered the development of the embryo. He states, "Smoking probably has an adverse effect during the fertilization procedure, but, in addition, smoking damages the DNA in sperm and this may hamper the development of the embryo."

According to experts at Aberdeen University, "pregnancy smoking leads to significant reductions in the levels of a gene called DHH, which releases a molecule that helps to control normal testicle growth. Infertility affects at least a fifth of couples of reproductive age and around 30 per cent of men are estimated to be sub-fertile."

Fecundability refers to the reproductive potential of giving birth during a particular menstrual cycle. It is reliant on the reproductive capability of both partners. "Cigarette smoking decreases fecundability, which can be assessed through a semen analysis; normal sperm morphology should be greater than 50% and sperm count should be above 20 million/ml. These values are drastically reduced in men who smoke."

*Prevention*

Smoking can influence fertility in a variety of ways. For couples attempting to conceive, it is recommended to quit smoking completely to increase fecundability. There is currently no safe limit of the number of cigarettes one can smoke and avoid its harmful affects. Even smoking sporadically, such as during social events, can affect fertility potential and results. For couples who are considering having a child, it is very important that they quit smoking prior to conception. It will not be of tremendous benefit to the baby, but will increase the chances of having one. Basically, there are no positive effects of smoking cigarettes.

*References*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/2082561.stm
http://www.privatehealth.co.uk/news/november-2007/pregnancy-smoking-leads-male-infertility339


----------

